# Getting better with crankbaits



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Did my first hand made lures about a year ago and decided it was time for another. This was cut with scroll saw then caved and sanded to the final shape. Sealed with sanding sealer then 2 based coats of grey. Using normal spray cans (I really need an airbrush), I spray back, then belly followed by sides over mesh. One more belly coat a second (darker) color down center of the back. Finally, sprayed a little red on the throat. I will put several layers of clear coat then hope some toothy critter will believe it!

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/48504/cat/all/limit/last7

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/48503/cat/all/limit/last7

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/48502/cat/all/limit/last7

Sorry, could not seem to insert photos.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

You don't need no stinking airbrush!  That's one heck of a can job!!!
Really nice!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

wow sconner that's a excellant job and coming from a can as well.Super job,I can't inmagine what you'll do with an airbrush.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks for the nice comments. Lot's of unusual masking was used to compensate for spray can's lack of accuracy. Here is finished product with clear coat, all dressed and no where to go!


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Excellent Job! I agree what could you do with an airbrush?


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

that is pretty nice, the cover-ups don't show. As someone recently told me they just need to catch fish not fisherman. That looks like it would catch both


----------

